# TOUR CLOSED - Beat Audio Premium Upgrade IEM Cables Head-Fi Tour - Starting November 2017



## Barra (Dec 16, 2017)

After all the TOTL CIEM tours I have hosted, I have only once seen a cable that matches the quality of the featured TOTL CIEM regardless of price. Some are garbage, some are good enough, but none seem to be premium enough to leave as is. The cable look can make or break the experience. There are a few notable exceptions that offer multiple connectors to fit our assortment of connection needs - thank you DITA - but mostly there is only a 3.5mm option that will not work with our balanced Sony/AK DAPs to hear our toys at their best. Of course, many swear by the improved SQ or signature tuning that premium cables offer. For all these reasons and more, premium cables become an obvious question after a TOTL CIEM purchase.

Beat Audio has graciously offered to provide a compelling tour kit that tour members can audition to see just what a premium cable can do for their new CIEM purchase.












http://www.beataudiolab.com/

*US Premium IEM Cable Tour, Featuring:*

Beat Audio is providing us with a nice full range of cables terminated in balanced AK2.5 with a 3.5mm and a 4.4mm adaptor so we can listen on all our gear.

*Cables*:

*Supernova MKII *(4-wire) - 2pin/2.5mm balanced *($249)*
*Supernova MKII *(8-wire) - 2pin/2.5mm balanced (*$?*)
*Thor *- 2pin/2.5mm balanced (*$399*) (*Copper*)
*Prima Donna* (4-wire) - 2pin/2.5mm balanced *($799) (Silver Alloy)*
*Prima Donna (*8-wire) - 2pin/2.5mm balanced *($1199) (Silver Alloy)*
*Adapters*:

*Prima Donna adapter *- 2.5mm balanced female to 3.5mm male
*Prima Donna adapter *- 2.5mm balanced female to 4.4mm balanced male

*Tour Kit Pictures*
     


*Tour Instructions (7 Day Audition)*
The participant list is organized logistically to minimize shipping costs starting from Seattle. The tour will begin with the first in the list for a 7-day audition. Thereafter they will be responsible to deliver or ship the demo kit to the next participant in the list.


*Upon Receipt*:
*Post*: Please immediately post on the thread both receipt and condition of the demo kit.
*PM*: Please immediately PM the next participant on the list to arrange delivery (if local) or shipping. This step is critical to avoid delaying the tour. It is each participants responsibility to keep the tour moving. If the participant is unresponsive, it is your responsibility to move on to the next in the list quickly so the tour does not get stalled. Please, PM Barra with any issues.
*Shipping*: Please, no PO boxes - only home or work addresses. It is important to collect complete info including a phone number before shipping so that we have a way to track and contact the participant just in case.

*Issues*: Please PM Barra with any issues.
*Dropping Out*: Please PM Barra if you feel you cannot fulfill your tour responsibility and I will pull you from the list.

*Optional Review*: Reviews are completely optional, but greatly appreciated by all Head-Fi members.
*Thoughts/Impressions*: Feel free to post your thoughts, initial impressions, pairing results, or even informal reviews or comparisons right here on this thread.
*Formal Reviews*: While you are welcome to post formal reviews on this thread, they are often more manageable if you use the Head-Fi review functionality and post a link here for people to follow.

*Shipping Requirements*: Per Beat Audio, we need to use FedEx with signature required. By requiring a signature, we are not required to insure the package as there is a clear line of responsibility. This will save everyone a considerable amount in insurance costs.


*Participation Rules Clarification*
Please remember to do your part as a participant:

*Update the Thread*: Please keep the thread updated for receipt/condition as well as shipping and impressions. This way the thread remains interesting and allows participants to follow progress to plan for receipt going forward.
*Impressions*: Impressions help to keep the thread interesting even if you do not like them if you explain why. Sometimes we can help to fix any issues - pairing, cleaning, etc.
*Shipping Ontime*: It is each participants responsibility to ship out on time on the 8th day. This means actively PMing the next or next 3 participants to get a viable destination prior to the 8th day.
*Proper Shipping*: It is everyone's responsibility to only ship to a viable participant with follow up info just in case:
*NO PO Addresses*: Must be a real address where the item can be tracked to a person.
*Phone Numbers*: Participants must provide phone numbers and emails so that there is a channel of communication in case of issues.
*Tracking Number*: It is critical to PM a tracking number to the receiving participant so that the recipient can arrange for the receipt - especially with signature required.
*Signature Required*: To avoid the high cost of insuring, we have opted to go signature required to track receipt to a real individual. This is required in shipping out the kit.

*Enjoy*: Please enjoy your time with the demo kit. It is a unique experience to be able to hear these fabulous toys in the comfort of your own home and with your music and equipment so please take full advantage and let us know how it works for you.


*Tour Sign Up*
To sign up for this tour, please post your name, city, and state only – no personal address in the public forum – and then declare that you agree to follow the terms of the tour. That’s it. We reserve the right to turn down the application if we find a cause but hope to accommodate all those US Head-Fi’ers that are interested. If you meet any of the three requirements below and as long as there is room, your in.

*Participant Requirement Options*:


*Long-Term Head-Fi*: Automatic Qualification
Two years Head-Fi Membership: We need to know that you have a track record.
More than 200 posts: We need to know that you are active.

*New to Head-Fi*: A few extra steps if you don't meet the long-term HF status requirement - please PM to @Barra:
*Copy/scan/photo of ID*: We need a photo of your drivers license or passport.
*Complete Home Contact Info - Phone/Address*
*Complete Work Contract Info - Phone/Address*

*Referral from Beat Audio:* Automatic qualification

Signups begin now and will remain open during the tour welcoming late comers. However, we reserve the right to end signups at any time so please don’t hesitate or you may lose out. The tour will start when we have enough participants to create a reasonable list. Have fun!

*Example Sign up Post*: *From Barra*_: I live in Anthem, AZ and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour._


----------



## Barra (Jul 10, 2018)

*Tour Participant List*
We hope to gather our list over the next few weeks to build logistics into our tour order. However, the tour will be starting in Seattle first and may start before we close our participation requests. We may add more as it makes sense, but later logistics will be first come first serve so likely to make postage more expensive. The good news is that we will do our best to accommodate all US Head-Fiers that wish to participate.

*US Tour (Name/Location):*


*@Barra  - Anthem, AZ >>> KICKOFF - Shipped to @hattrick15 : 11/30/17*
*@hattrick15 - Palo Alto, CA >>> Received from @Barra : 12/5/17, Shipped to @ericr : 12/13/17*
*@ericr - Issaquah, WA >>> Received from @hattrick15 : 12/20/17, Shipped to @Shmuel : 12/25/17*
*@Shmuel - Milwaukee, WI >>> Received from @ericr : ???, Shipped to @hung031086 : 1/14/18*
*@hung031086 - Madison, WI >>> Received from @Shmuel : 1/17/18, Shipped cables to @eldss: 1/22/18*
*@eldss - Omaha, NE >>> received from @hung031086: 1/25/18, Shipped to @ngoshawk : 2/1/18 *
*@ngoshawk - Warrenburg, MO >>> Received from @eldss : 2/2/18, Shipped to @seamon : 2/9/18*
*@Aleatorius - Garland, TX >>> Skipped, not responsive*
*@Ike1985 - Elizabethtown, KY >>> Skipped, declined kit*
*@seamon - Lafayette, Indiana >>> Received from @ngoshawk : 2/15/18, Shipped to @faithguy19 : ?*
*@faithguy19 - Merrilville, IN >>> Received from @seamon : 3/3/18, Shipped to @muffins : ? *
*@muffins - Ladson, SC >>> Received from @faithguy19 : ?, Shipped to @kubig123 : 3/24/18*
*@kubig123 - New York, NY >>> Received from @muffins : 3/27/18, Shipped to @muffin9988 : 4/4/18*
*@rantng - Brooklyn, NY >>> Dropped from Tour*
*@muffin9988 - Westfield, MA >>> Received from @kubig123 : 4/5/18, Shipped to @doctorjazz : ?*
*@doctorjazz - ??? >>> Received from @muffin9988 : 4/17/18, Shipped to @ericr : ?*
*@ericr - Issaquah, WA >>> Received from @doctorjazz : 5/3/18, Shipped to @ExpiredLabel : ?*

*@ExpiredLabel - Portland, OR >>> Received from @ericr : 5/9/18, Shipped to @Blueshound24 : 5/18/18*
*@Blueshound24 - Sioux Falls, SD >>> Received from @ExpiredLabel : 5/24/18. Shipped to @ctsooner22 : ?*
*@ctsooner22 - Berlin, CT >>> Received from @ExpiredLabel : 6/7/18, Shipped to @Barra : 6/16/17*
*@bvng3540 - Bothell, WA >>> Skipped, unavailable to receive*
*@San Man - Honolulu, HI >>> Skipped, unavailable to receive*
*@Barra - Anthem, AZ >>> Received from @ctsooner22 : 6/21/18*


----------



## Barra

I live in Anthem, AZ and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## Shmuel

I live in Milwaukee Wisconsin and woulda like to be on the tour.  I agree to follow the tour'terms.

Thanks!


----------



## Ike1985

I live in Elizabethtown, KY and I agree to the terms of the tour.  Thank you for this opportunity.

Ike


----------



## San Man

I live in Honolulu Hawaii and agree to the terms and conditions of the tour


----------



## muffin9988

I live in Westfield, MA and would like to participate in the tour.  I agree to follow the terms of the tour.

PMed, Barra, thanks!


----------



## muffins (Oct 19, 2017)

I live in Ladson SC, and i agree to the terms of the tour.

Thanks Barra and Beat Audio! Looking forward to this


----------



## faithguy19

I live in Merrillville, IN and I would like to participate in the tour.  I agree to the terms of the tour.


----------



## Aleatorius

Neat, definitely interested in a more ergonomic cable. Thanks @Barra

I live in Garland, TX and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## kubig123

I live in New York City and would like to participate in the tour. 

I agree to follow the terms of the tour.

thank you


----------



## hung031086

I live in Madison, WI and would like to participate in the tour. 
I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## hattrick15

I live in Palo Alto, CA and agree to the terms of the tour.


----------



## rantng

I live in Brooklyn, NY and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## ngoshawk

I live in Warrensburg, MO and agree to all terms for the tour. Thanks, @Barra!


----------



## seamon

I live in the Lafayette Area, Indiana and would like to participate in the tour. 
I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## SilverEars

I live in Boston, MA and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## SilverEars

What type of driver side terminations are these?  Are there MMCX connector type cables in the tour?


----------



## Barra

SilverEars said:


> What type of driver side terminations are these?  Are there MMCX connector type cables in the tour?


We opted to stick with the more common 2 pin so we could provide a wider assortment of cable types verses few types more terminations. So no MMCX in this tour. They are all terminated balanced AK2.5 with adaptors for 4.4mm and 3.5mm so we can do SE or balanced sony/AK. It should be real fun.


----------



## ericr

Barra is da  man!

I live in Issaquah, WA and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.

Thanks!


----------



## eldss (Nov 3, 2017)

@Barra, I live in Omaha, NE, agree to the tour terms and would like to participate. Thanks again for another tour!


----------



## Barra

Tour Update - Added Pictures
I have now received the kit and am starting my impressions. Pictures have been added to the first post and here. We shall be closing logistic friendly signups soon and beginning within a week or so.


----------



## Barra

Testing Discussion
Wanted to open a discussion on testing procedures given the difficulty of ABing cables directly. Please feel free to add to the discussion to help us define good options. Below is some insight into my learning curve to may help start our discussions or maybe help others with a starting point.

*My Testing Journey*:
In comparing components in a sound chain, my goal is to be able to switch between two equal volume matched setups quickly with one item different so that I can quickly hear any differences. For example, comparing two CIEMs, I can use my Hugo2 with two headphone outs to play the same music and minimize my time switching back and forth to hear differences. This is harder with an IEM cable given that the pins have to be pulled from one IEM and inserted into another in the correct orientation/polarity. This means that there is an excessive time between AB comparisons. Because cable signatures are more subtle than HPs, this can be a problem.

My Solution: The only solutions that I could come up with were imperfect but can be a starting point for discussions and suggestions.

*Long-Term Listening*: Listening to my A18 with the Prima Donna 8 wire, it was easy to tell that it would be painful going back to the stock cable. The A18 stock cable is good, but the Prima Donna is simply better in looks, ergonomics, and the SQ feels more refined while hard to define without quick AB capabilities. However, I will provide feedback on the long-term listing as it is still relevant. 
*One Ear Each*: The only quick AB scenario that I could come up with was to add one cable to the right module and another to the left allowing me to quickly switch the plug or even listen to the two at the same time with the Hugo2. This turned out to be the most viable AB scenario and the only one that made sense to me. The downside is that my hearing is different in my left vs. right ear that can skew the results. However, this did make it easier to hear the subtle differences.
Does anyone have any better suggestions?


----------



## Barra

Limited Initial Impressions
Having tried all the cables in the tour kit, I have come up with some general impressions on cables as well as impressions on how the cables in this tour line up.

*General Cable Impressions*: 

*Subtle can be Big*: Granted, the cable upgrades provide this last few percentage points in performance and thus are subtle at best and the changes can be masked by bottlenecks downstream - so is it worth it? My answer is a resounding YES! Economics and a rich look may be enough to justify the cost. Then assuming that the upstream bottlenecks are gone, that subtle improvement can be enough to double or triple your enjoyment. There are times I skip listening to my CIEMs due to ergonomics - don't feel like untieing that knot once again - or chose a lesser cable for ergonomic convenience. The subtle enhancement from the Prima Donna 8-wire was enough that it made me want to spend time relistening through my library once again with greater pleasure than before.
*Size Matters 4 vs. 8*: The 8 wire options in the kit provide more material for the signal to travel so it seems as I am hearing consistent improvements in both 8 wire options. Both seem to be bigger imaging moving closer to the stage for more intimate details. It is almost like the smaller cables are looking through a keyhole while the bigger wires are more true to life. 
*Copper Differs*: Copper is always different to me making it hard to generalize. Copper is always supposed to be darker which is not always the case. Improved dynamics happen in silver too so I cannot generalize there. The only thing that seems consistent to me in copper vs. silver is that copper seems to be bass forward with silver being treble forward. You hear both in both, but subtly there is a positioning difference. Some copper has great clarity but the treble is still in the background comparatively. 
*Tour Kit*: Please note that all these are beautiful and rich sounding comparatively to the stock cables I have seen. However, to be compared, I have to be a little picky to contrast the performance.  I would love to own any of these. These are in order of my preference with a tie for second place:

*Prima Donna 8 Wire*: Most beautiful of the bunch, most ergonomically pleasing, and richest sound - no surprise here. The ergonomics is the biggest area that jumps out as it feels soooooo good compared to the cables I have used before. The cable memory is gone given the weave, the weight is reduced, and the lack of tangle due to its girth is wonderful. It feels like it would last a lifetime with proper care. The treble feels detailed but smooth with both PD8 and PD4.
*Prima Donna 4 Wire*: Stepping down to 4 wire, the ergonomics was still wonderful, but some of the girth was removed so it is easier to tangle. The signature is still lush, but it feels like I am watching the performance from further back and the soundstage is deeper losing width. Almost prefer the 8 wire supernova for that width and intimacy, but they tie due to the choice. 
*Supernova MKII 8 Wire*: The supernova feels more etched vs. the natural sounding prima donnas. However, the 8 wire adds width and intimacy to the signature that matches the lush in the PD4 giving them a tie. I am inclined to accept the more etched supernova in exchange for the bigger SQ feel, as the 4 wire sound too far away in direct comparison. This wire was by far the stiffest and least ergonomic of the bunch, but the weave eliminates much of the cable memory and is not going to tangle which is my biggest cable complaint. This bold cable again feels like it will last a lifetime with proper care.
*Thor*: I was expecting to like the Thor more with the copper pairing with my A18, but it was outclassed by the three that I put above it. As mentioned earlier, the treble was pushed back slightly in comparison and I found myself preferring the treble forward. This is a great sounding cable on its own, but the PD8 is a hard act to follow behind. This is a stiff cable comparible to the Supernova 4 wire with cable memory showing looping when held up. However, it is unlikely to have tangle issues.
*Supernova MKII 4 Wire*: This was my least favorite of the bunch after being compared directly. As you can gather from my earlier mentions, it was the most etched and sits further back from the stage in comparison. But please keep in mind that it is a clear winner over any stock cable. Ergonomically, this is the second most stiff cable so it is not likely to tangle, but definitely has cable memory showing loops when held up.
Again, please note that these are initial impressions and I claim the right to adjust them with further listening. Most of my cable time has been spent with my A18 paired with the Prima Donna 8 wire with some time with the Thor. However, most of my direct comparisons were made using the Lime Ears Ether. The A18 is a more transparent CIEM allowing me to hear the subtleties of the cable, but the effects on the warmer Ether was more apparent. While there was a noticeable improvement going from the A18 stock cable to the tour lineup, the Ether improvements were more pronounced moving from its stock cable. The Ether came alive scaling up considerably in performance. The Ether stock projected a smaller more distant environment that felt like a band of midgets compared to the full sized feeling when paired with the upgrade cables. Wow, what a difference - Ether owners, please check out cable upgrade options as it is being bottlenecked by its stock cable. A final note is that while I have the AK100ii, Calyx M, and the Sony WM1A, I primarily used the Hugo2 as it is just far superior in performance.


----------



## Barra

We now have the complete set and will be starting the tour soon. I believe that we still need the contact info from a few participants so I will be PM that group this weekend.


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds like the tours are full, but if there is still room,, I'd like to participate, and agree to follow the rules.


----------



## Barra

doctorjazz said:


> Sounds like the tours are full, but if there is still room,, I'd like to participate, and agree to follow the rules.


You are in, welcome.


----------



## Barra

Tour Starting Now!
Wow, after spending a couple weeks with these beauties, I am not looking forward to losing them. Having the CA Harmony 8.2, LimeEars Aether, Hidition NT6pro, and 64 Audio A18 all on hand, I can tell you that they all benefit from the upgraded cables. The most pronounced increase in SQ was the already stellar Aethers which took off to a whole other level. Beyond the SQ increase, the ergonomics were wonderful, especially the Prima Donna 8 wire that was so wonderful to look at and no tangles ever with a very flexible flowy design.

As much as it pains me, I will be shipping off to @hattrick15 tomorrow to kick off this tour.

*Shipping Rules Recap*: Please remember, no shipping to PO boxes, physical addresses only with signature required. Each participant will be responsible for grabbing full contact info from the next participant that they are shipping out to including - name/address/phone number - so we can contact that person if needed.

Have fun!!!         - Bill


----------



## San Man

Bill,
If at all possible, can I be put at the end of the tour, close to it?   I'm trying to order some new IEMs and would like to test them then (if I can even get the new ones by then) rather than now. 

If that's too much of an inconvenience to everyone then you can opt me out.

Thanks


----------



## Barra

San Man said:


> Bill,
> If at all possible, can I be put at the end of the tour, close to it?   I'm trying to order some new IEMs and would like to test them then (if I can even get the new ones by then) rather than now.
> 
> If that's too much of an inconvenience to everyone then you can opt me out.
> ...


Sure, no problem - moving you now.


----------



## San Man

Barra said:


> Sure, no problem - moving you now.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Barra

Shipped
The tour is official now, I have shipped out to @hattrick15. I miss them already......


----------



## hattrick15

Everything arrived to day and all the equipment is in good shape.  The packaging box is pretty beat up (looks like it was sent from China!), so I'll pack everything in a new packaging box when I send it out.  I've PMed @ericr and will post when I send it out.


----------



## davidland

interesting thread


----------



## ericr

Hattrick15 and I have connected; I asked him to ship a day or two later as I am currently dealing with the sun and beach in Florida.


----------



## Barra

ericr said:


> Hattrick15 and I have connected; I asked him to ship a day or two later as I am currently dealing with the sun and beach in Florida.


Poor Eric, we all feel very bad for you.


----------



## hattrick15

The package is on its way to @ericr via Fed Ex.  I've sent him the tracking number.

Thanks Barra for arranging the tour!

Quick impressions:  I tried all of the cables and in the end preferred my Effect Audio Lionhart with my A18.  The Lionhart sounded more transparent to me and had a sparkle that I didn't hear in any of the Beat Audio cables.  I also tried the 2.5mm to 4mm Beat Audio adapter with my Sony WM-1Z DAP.  I got a lot of hiss when I did that, no matter which cable I used (including my Lionhart).  So, instead I used this adpater (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0731LNLZM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1).  Absoulutely no hiss with any of the cables with this adapter.


----------



## Barra

hattrick15 said:


> The package is on its way to @ericr via Fed Ex.  I've sent him the tracking number.
> 
> Thanks Barra for arranging the tour!
> 
> Quick impressions:  I tried all of the cables and in the end preferred my Effect Audio Lionhart with my A18.  The Lionhart sounded more transparent to me and had a sparkle that I didn't hear in any of the Beat Audio cables.  I also tried the 2.5mm to 4mm Beat Audio adapter with my Sony WM-1Z DAP.  I got a lot of hiss when I did that, no matter which cable I used (including my Lionhart).  So, instead I used this adpater (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0731LNLZM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1).  Absoulutely no hiss with any of the cables with this adapter.


That's interesting that you got any hiss on an A18 with any device.  My A18 has never hissed on any equipment ever and it is not known for hissing. I wonder if the adaptor got damaged somehow as I didn't hear any problems when I used my A18 on my WM1A balanced. Did you try any of your other CIEMs to see if you got the same his from the cable?

I go back and forth on my black dragon copper cable with my A18 with the M15 as it gives me an in between for more body rather than going M20 providing additional transparency in comparison. But the PD 8-wire ergonomics pulled me in for the most ear time and the transparent dynamics won me over during my audition week. How does the Lionheart compare ergonomically?


----------



## hattrick15

Barra said:


> That's interesting that you got any hiss on an A18 with any device.  My A18 has never hissed on any equipment ever and it is not known for hissing. I wonder if the adaptor got damaged somehow as I didn't hear any problems when I used my A18 on my WM1A balanced. Did you try any of your other CIEMs to see if you got the same his from the cable?
> 
> I go back and forth on my black dragon copper cable with my A18 with the M15 as it gives me an in between for more body rather than going M20 providing additional transparency in comparison. But the PD 8-wire ergonomics pulled me in for the most ear time and the transparent dynamics won me over during my audition week. How does the Lionheart compare ergonomically?



No, I didn't try another IEM.  My bad, I should have.  But the hiss existed no matter what cable I was using.  Maybe it is a problem with the adapter.  @ericr now has the cables, so will be interesting to hear what he says.  

As for the modules, I mostly use the M15 with the A18.  I'm a sucker for soundstage and transparency.  I think that the M20 can just be too much warmth and doesn't sound as transparent to me.  I do sometimes use it whenever what I'm listening to sounds too "lightweight" with the M15.  For the A18, I've yet to find a better match than the EA Lionheart cable.  The ergonomics are fantastic.  The cable is very light.  Very happy with it, but I keep signing up for your tours to see if there's something better out there for my tastes.


----------



## ericr

The cables all appear to be in good condition and @Shmuel has replied with his address and phone number.  I will be shipping them out on Saturday.


----------



## Barra

ericr said:


> The cables all appear to be in good condition and @Shmuel has replied with his address and phone number.  I will be shipping them out on Saturday.


Welcome back from the sun.


----------



## ericr

The kit is on it's way to @Shmuel 

Unfortunately my flight home turned a mild cold into a nasty sinus infection.  My head was in no condition for any sort of critical listening.

If it's possible join in again at the end of the tour I would appreciate another opportunity with these cables.

Thanks!


----------



## Barra

ericr said:


> The kit is on it's way to @Shmuel
> 
> Unfortunately my flight home turned a mild cold into a nasty sinus infection.  My head was in no condition for any sort of critical listening.
> 
> ...


Well, because it is you.... adding you again to the end.


----------



## ngoshawk

Barra said:


> Well, because it is you.... adding you again to the end.



Well done, @Barra, well done!


----------



## ericr

Barra said:


> Well, because it is you.... adding you again to the end.



Thanks!


----------



## ngoshawk

So....what’s up with the cables? Shipped to @Shmuel Dec24ish...


----------



## Shmuel

Sorry, I had a medical emergency in my family and had to fly out of state. I'm back now and will ship out the cables tomorrow.


----------



## ngoshawk

Shmuel said:


> Sorry, I had a medical emergency in my family and had to fly out of state. I'm back now and will ship out the cables tomorrow.



I’m sorry to hear that. I hope everything worked out OK.


----------



## Shmuel

Much appreciated: we will know more after Monday's test.

Definitely keeps things in perspective.


----------



## hung031086

Just received cables from @Shmuel . 
All in great condition. I will contact the next person soon.


----------



## hung031086

Got info and shipped cables to @eldss .


----------



## eldss

Just received package from @hung031086. Nicely packaged, all seems well upon first inspection. Will email next participant and update later.


----------



## SeeSax

Sorry if this is slightly off-topic from the tour, but has anyone tried the Beat Audio lightning to 2.5/3.5mm to replace the one that came with an iPhone. I can't find a single impression/review/post about it anywhere: http://www.beataudiolab.com/products/prima-donna-inter-connector?taxon_id=26

Seems very unique and innovative. I really want the 8-braid for an on-the-go type situation! Maybe I'll have to be the guinea pig. 

-Collin-


----------



## ngoshawk

I think there was a misunderstanding with my post above. I was inquiring regarding where the cables were, not that I had personally shipped them on to the next person. 

I have not had the cables as of yet. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## eldss

ngoshawk said:


> I think there was a misunderstanding with my post above. I was inquiring regarding where the cables were, not that I had personally shipped them on to the next person.
> 
> I have not had the cables as of yet. Sorry for the inconvenience.


I think the confusion is all cleared out. Package is on its way to you. 

By the way, @Aleatorius would have been next in line, but I never heard back from him.


----------



## Barra

ngoshawk said:


> I think there was a misunderstanding with my post above. I was inquiring regarding where the cables were, not that I had personally shipped them on to the next person.
> 
> I have not had the cables as of yet. Sorry for the inconvenience.


I corrected the post 2 to reflect the revised order and noted that you had not had your turn yet.


----------



## ngoshawk (Feb 2, 2018)

I am in possession of the Beat Audio cables. @eldss, that was crazy fast! Condition is excellent.


----------



## ngoshawk

Cables will go out to @seamon tomorrow. @Aleatorius is not responding, and @Ike1985 declined taking the cables. @Barra, please update order on page 1 to reflect this. 

The critters are of course markedly different, and I have enjoyed them all through my Opus#2 and review unit Opus#1s. I would personally state that the Primadonna 8-wire is my favorite, but second place goes to the Thor for the slight added bass note present. The Supernova Mkii (4 & 8-wire) are quite comparable to my Ares ii balanced. In fact, had I not purchased that at the same time as the Maestro, I would have ordered either the Thor or the SN Mkii 8-wire...

Quite good stuff, and I have had a very pleasant week "Rolling cables," lol.


----------



## Barra

ngoshawk said:


> Cables will go out to @seamon tomorrow. @Aleatorius is not responding, and @Ike1985 declined taking the cables. @Barra, please update order on page 1 to reflect this.
> 
> The critters are of course markedly different, and I have enjoyed them all through my Opus#2 and review unit Opus#1s. I would personally state that the Primadonna 8-wire is my favorite, but second place goes to the Thor for the slight added bass note present. The Supernova Mkii (4 & 8-wire) are quite comparable to my Ares ii balanced. In fact, had I not purchased that at the same time as the Maestro, I would have ordered either the Thor or the SN Mkii 8-wire...
> 
> Quite good stuff, and I have had a very pleasant week "Rolling cables," lol.


Thank you for the logistics detail, this is quite helpful. Things like this are hard to untangle later.

I am definitely missing the Prima Donna 8 wire as my favorite. It feels like a large step up going 8 wire, but the ergonomics on the prima donna are also superb.


----------



## ngoshawk

Shipped UPS Ground to @seamon, today. Thanks @Barra!


----------



## seamon

Extremely busy week so apologies for the late response. I have safely received the cables


----------



## Barra

seamon said:


> Extremely busy week so apologies for the late response. I have safely received the cables


Thanks for letting us know, please let me know when / who it goes out to next as it is shipped.


----------



## SilverEars

@Barra 

Please take me off the list.  I only have an iem that accepts MMCX.  

Thanks


----------



## Barra

SilverEars said:


> @Barra
> 
> Please take me off the list.  I only have an iem that accepts MMCX.
> 
> Thanks


Done


----------



## faithguy19

I received the kit from Seamon and have sent pm to the next recipient. Everything looks to be in order based on first impressions.


----------



## faithguy19

I just finished listening to the cables for the final time and will be sending them off to Muffins next.  The cables arrived perfectly in time with my new Legend X.  I am just getting into high end cables and so I am grateful for the opportunity to try new options.  As for impressions I was a little surprised by my impressions.  I am beginning to learn that imo synergy between the cable/materials and the iem itself is very important.  So, for example, while I enjoyed the prima donna 8 and 4 wire cables I did not enjoy their synergy as much with the Legend X.  For me I actually enjoyed the sound the most coming from the supernova 4 and 8 wire.  Followed by the Thor and then the Prima Donna.  Prima Donna is no doubt a high end cable but I just did not feel the synergy was right with my set up.  The bass lost a little presence and for me it lacked a little energy (albeit it was probably a cleaner sound).  The Legend X really came alive with the supernova and I may end up purchasing the 4 wire.  As for the Thor I thought it was a great cable as well but did not hear a huge difference between that and the stock Ares ii cable that came with my LX.  I thought all of the cables had simply outstanding build quality and ergonomics.  Microphonics were present but nothing too terrible at all.  Once again thanks for the opportunity to try these out!


----------



## Barra

faithguy19 said:


> I just finished listening to the cables for the final time and will be sending them off to Muffins next.  The cables arrived perfectly in time with my new Legend X.  I am just getting into high end cables and so I am grateful for the opportunity to try new options.  As for impressions, I was a little surprised by my impressions.  I am beginning to learn that imo synergy between the cable/materials and the iem itself is very important.  So, for example, while I enjoyed the prima donna 8 and 4 wire cables I did not enjoy their synergy as much with the Legend X.  For me I actually enjoyed the sound the most coming from the supernova 4 and 8 wire.  Followed by the Thor and then the Prima Donna.  Prima Donna is no doubt a high end cable but I just did not feel the synergy was right with my set up.  The bass lost a little presence and for me it lacked a little energy (albeit it was probably a cleaner sound).  The Legend X really came alive with the supernova and I may end up purchasing the 4 wire.  As for the Thor I thought it was a great cable as well but did not hear a huge difference between that and the stock Ares ii cable that came with my LX.  I thought all of the cables had simply outstanding build quality and ergonomics.  Microphonics were present but nothing too terrible at all.  Once again thanks for the opportunity to try these out!


Congratulations on the Legend X, I am a bit of a closet bass head myself and very anxious to hear that one. If only I could talk Jack into a tour.


----------



## faithguy19

Cables are on their way to Muffins


----------



## muffins

Cables received, everything looks to be in order. I'm going to be busy all day today, so I'll post impressions later ^^


----------



## muffins

Also, it seems someone has accidentally left a Fiio 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter in the Supernova mkII 8 wire box. If anyone is missing an adapter, let me know so I can send it back


----------



## ngoshawk

muffins said:


> Also, it seems someone has accidentally left a Fiio 2.5mm to 3.5mm adapter in the Supernova mkII 8 wire box. If anyone is missing an adapter, let me know so I can send it back



I think that may be mine...I was missing one and did order a second one as a result...I wondered where that went? I will PM you my address, thank you!


----------



## muffins

ngoshawk said:


> I think that may be mine...I was missing one and did order a second one as a result...I wondered where that went? I will PM you my address, thank you!



Lol no problem! I was curious why it didn't have it's own box; Then I realized it looked different  I'll send it off monday ^^


----------



## faithguy19

I saw that too. I almost said something but assumed it was part of the tour.


----------



## muffins (Mar 17, 2018)

So, initial impressions are as follows: I started with the Prima Donna because I was out to find out for myself if cables make at least some difference in sound. And it seems to me that the Prima Donna cables (both 4 & 8 wire) deliver extension in both directions, increasing resolution, treble detail and presence as well as refining the mid-bass and mids quite a bit which makes instruments more realistic. Tbh I did find that this brightening of the sound threw off some of what I liked about my 8.2, sacrificing some warmth for clarity. I'm shocked to say that the 8 wire version is even more pliant and malleable than the 4 wire, and both have basically NO cable noise. Forget sound, why can't every aftermarket cable feel like this? Basically no wire memory, no microphonics, delightfully soft to the touch and looks as luxurious as it feels. I still hold that the amount of difference a cable can make on the sound is minimal at best (at least from this limited test), but it is there. Unfortunately, I can't say that about the rest of the cables in the lineup. I heard very little to no difference using the Supernova cable, and I didn't hear the difference over the stock cable with the Thor at all, at least to my ears. Admittedly, I couldn't test the 4 wire Supernova at all because it wouldn't fit my right earpiece, and I had a similar experience with the Thor. Perhaps most saddening to me is that none of the other cables came close to the comfort and soft pliancy of the Prima Donna cables. The Thor has some softness, and it's light weight made it better than the Supernova line for me, but it still retained a lot of bends and loops in the length of the wire, and the Supernova 4 wire was so stiff that I found it unusable regardless of what it would have sounded like. So my take away is that, at least for me, this proves to me that cables do make some small difference in sound quality; However, the degree to which it does is, as is often the case in this hobby, exaggerated; And that for me, ergonomics of a cable really are the most determining thing in a purchase. That said - Beat Audio: I would be willing to pay several hundred dollars for a cheap dull sounding cable if it was as amazing feeling and ergonomic as your Prima Donna cables. Seriously, every aftermarket cable should feel as amazing as they do!


----------



## faithguy19

The ergonomics on these cables were very impressive. I agree muffins.


----------



## eldss

On both Prima Donna it was. I didn’t get to post my impressions, but I really enjoyed the Prima Donna on both versions. Very soft/ergonomic, it paired well with the IEMs I had at te time and made me love a pair of IEMs that I didn’t enjoyed as much, because of its lack of bass extension and bright highs. It smoothed them out, the extension grew on both ends and the soundstage grew exponentially, everything was more revealing (something I always had my doubts when I read people’s impressions on cables). I was sad to find out the price though. As for the other cables, I only tried the copper one (I believe it was the Thor) and didn’t notice much difference vs stock cables and hated the ergonomics (very important to me). The ear hooks were very strange and when I noticed the other cables were the same or worst with ergonomics, I didn’t bother to try them. If the Prima Donnas were more accesible, everyone on head-fi would be talking about them. But in my case, when I consider the price, which is higher than many TOTL IEMs, the need to buy it just wasn’t there.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

I live in portland, oregon and agree to the terms. Thanks!


----------



## Barra

ExpiredLabel said:


> I live in portland, oregon and agree to the terms. Thanks!


Added


----------



## muffins

Picture time!


----------



## muffins

Package sent off to @kubig123


----------



## Barra

muffins said:


> Package sent off to @kubig123


The pictures showed that they paired aesthetically very well, how about SQ? Did you hear any differences between cables?


----------



## muffins (Mar 26, 2018)

Barra said:


> The pictures showed that they paired aesthetically very well, how about SQ? Did you hear any differences between cables?



I did, at least with the Prima Donna. Admittedly, I heard little to no difference with the Supernova or Thor, but I couldn't try them much because of connector issues. To my ears I heard the Prima Donna as bright, with slightly leaner but tighter bass, and a more elevated treble. In fact I heard the treble immediately, and it was what made me decide that cables make a difference to be honest. I didn't spend as much time as I would have liked comparing, and I wonder about synergy between ciem's cables, different metals, and different cable manufacturers, and if the Harmony's might not benefit from as much from cables as other ciem's. But as soon as I heard a difference that was enough for me.


----------



## kubig123

muffins said:


> Package sent off to @kubig123



Received the package, everything looks in perfect condition!


----------



## kubig123

I'm really having fun testing all these cables 

Thank you @Barra for arranging this tour!

I'm really impressed by the Primadonna in term of separation and clarity, the 4 wire cable is so supple!
Love the 8 wire, it add quite a bit of soundstage, more width than depth, but is significant increase, other than that both cables are quite transparent.

The Thor is a nice, honest copper cable, very flexible and comfortable

Not so impressed by the supernova, both cables are a little too rigid and have the characteristics of many silver plated copper cables, they give a little bump to the bass, extend the treble but doesn't add any body or separation, sometimes I found them a little too harsh. The 8 wire has more "air" but is more microphonic compared to the 4 wire cable.
I would not recommend this cable to an earphone that has a bright signature.


----------



## kubig123

Mail the package to @muffin9988 this morning with UPS
It will be delivered to morrow afternoon

Thanks again to @Barra, it was really fun!


----------



## muffin9988

kubig123 said:


> Mail the package to @muffin9988 this morning with UPS
> It will be delivered to morrow afternoon
> 
> Thanks again to @Barra, it was really fun!



Kit received from @kubig123 and have contacted @doctorjazz for next in line info

Haven't had a chance to dig through the contents yet but everything looks packaged safe and sound on first inspection - will report back soon with some impressions!


----------



## Blueshound24

@Barra  I live in Sioux Falls, SD, and would like to participate in the Beat cable Tour, and agree to the terms of the Tour.


----------



## muffin9988

Sent the package on its way to @doctorjazz  today, should arrive tomorrow or the next day barring any signature required issues

Thanks again to @Barra for the opportunity to hear these cables 

I've compiled a couple of brief impressions and notes I made from my week with the cables, but before diving in I will say...

I am a cable "believer" in so much as I have heard what I think to be audible differences between cables in the past

I am also a cable "skeptic" in that I recognize the enormous mark ups cable makers are charging versus the materials costs (and even plus the skilled labor...gets into the ridiculous zone)

That all being said:


I had serious issues with the 4.4mm adapter.  Got the same hiss/buzzing that @hattrick15 was experiencing when connecting any of the cables to my WM1A via 4.4mm.  This was no ordinary hiss - buzzing was loud enough to be heard over low to moderate music.  I set this adapter aside and did the remainder of my testing via the 3.5mm adapter as I dont have a 2.5mm source
I went for the 4 wire Prima Donna first as that's the one I was most interested in, but initially I wasn't as impressed by the sound as I was expecting.  Sound was clear and refined but didn't do anything special/markedly improved versus my current go-to Linum SuperBax.
After getting used to the 4 wire, I swapped up to the 8 wire Prima Donna.  This was my first time testing the 4w and 8w variants of the same cable side by side and I felt that I could hear a bit of sound stage expansion in that each instrument/note had more room/air around it which allowed it to be better placed positionally.  But on a few of my test tracks, I was noticing that this increased "air/roominess" was resulting in decreased body and weight, which I highly value, especially for a lot of vocal listening. I only came back to the 8w PD a few times after that as it would have to do something special for me at that price that it just wasn't doing
Craftsmanship on the 8w PD was absolutely beautiful though, work of art.  PD 4w build/weave was not as inspiring IMO.  Definitely an awesome cable aesthetically and plenty supple to hold/wear, but at its $800 asking price, there are several cables in the $500 range I would choose first, so I set that one aside pretty early as well
I was actually pleasantly surprised by the Supernova 4 wire, mostly due to my low expectations for that one coming in (heard complaints of firmness, less than stellar sound quality).  I recently sold a Dita Truth cable as the ergonomics/firmness wasn't doable for me despite the good sound and adaptable plug, so I was concerned about similar issues with the Supernova.  The 4w Supernova had a similar firmness, due to an outside plastic wrap around all the cables, just like the Dita, but the Dita cable always tried to spring back into its coil.  The Supernova, while firm, I could bend and shape how I wanted and then it would rest easy.  I used this cable for a few days straight and really appreciated the firmness when unwinding the cable it never tangled like supple cables do (Prima Donna was a tangler, but in my experience that's the price you pay for supple).  Only noticeable sonic difference I found versus my SuperBax was I felt the Supernova tightens up the low end nicely, give some more definition to bass notes. I was also doing most of the 4w Supernova usage on my Noble K10's which I would consider to be "warmer" IEMs so I think they paired up well with the characteristics of the Supernova.
Stepping up to the 8wire Supernova was a no-go though based on ergonomics alone.  I noticed that the 8wire has the individual strands exposed, and are not wrapped around the outside by an additional plastic wrap like the 4w Supernova and Dita cables.  But even without the outer wrap I found the 8 wires to be too obtrusive even for home use.  The Supernova wires are pretty beautiful to behold as well though.
Didn't actually try the Thor at all as I saw its no longer on their website (discontinued?) and I'm currently not in the market for any more copper or copper-esque cables
I gave the Prima Donna 4wire another longer go toward the end of my tour and while I started to appreciate some qualities I hadn't heard my first go around, its still not a cable I would be willing to buy new.  If I were to purchase any of the cables it would be the 4w Supernova as it could be a good addition to my cable crop but likely leaving my wallet closed this go around - such a great opportunity to be able to try these cables side by side without making the plunge, thanks Barra!


----------



## doctorjazz

I just got the package today (had trouble hooking up with UPS, signature issues did arise...).


----------



## ericr

Received a PM from @doctorjazz and I have replied with my address and phone number.

Looking forward to trying these out!


----------



## ctsooner22

Peter Swartz, Berlin, CT.  I would like to participate in the tour and agree to all the rules.  Can't wait to get the Prima Donna 8 wire on the Phantom's.  thanks so much Barra.  You're a good dude for doing all these tours.  Thanks Kubig for letting me know about it.


----------



## ericr

FedEx tracking indicates the kit was delivered to my office. I'll be in the office tomorrow to confirm all arrived safely.


----------



## ericr (May 3, 2018)

*Beat Audio Tour Kit at Seattle Meet this Saturday - May 5!!!*

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/seattle-meet-at-bottleheadquarters-5-5-2018.876073/

Also in tow will be my:

64 Audio Tia Fourte (TOTL universal hybrid IEM)
64 Audio A18 (18 driver per side!!! Custom IEM - if it fits your ears
As well as the 64 Audio Tour Gear currently in my possession:

64 Audio Trio (hybrid universal IEM)
64 Audio U12t (12 driver per side IEM)


----------



## Barra

ctsooner22 said:


> Peter Swartz, Berlin, CT.  I would like to participate in the tour and agree to all the rules.  Can't wait to get the Prima Donna 8 wire on the Phantom's.  thanks so much Barra.  You're a good dude for doing all these tours.  Thanks Kubig for letting me know about it.


added


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Package received. Haven't opened it yet to check on condition etc. will report back later when not busy.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

All accounted for and everything in its place. Ouch back later with some impressions


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Okay, so I pretty much just limited my time to the prima done 8-wire their Flagship or TOTL offering and compared it to my Mezzo audio cable. Fortunately for me I was able to plug both my Maestro cable and Beats audio cable into the SE and 2.5mm socket of my Headphone conditioner so at least I only had to unplug the earpieces. However, because I felt little to no difference in audio dynamics,resolution,sound stage,extension (insert random audio feel good word) I opted to then have one ear piece from each cable to see if I could take away a literal difference of sound. Switching earpieces occasionally between the two and despite having to adjust volume a little I felt there was little to no difference or rather I couldn't find/tell personally sound wise between the two. I personally have no idea of the cable make up of the maestro only that it is apparently from a tone arm cable instead of the typical source/configured offerings, and that its termination is in SE as opposed to the termination of the Prima donna 2.5mm. The one reason I opted to go with just testing the Prima Donna was mostly due to it being a 8-wire and secondly because it was their top of the line offering and I didn't want to mess up my impressions clouding them up with the other cables. Thinking about this I'm curious if my headphone conditioner with its auto impedance matching would lend to this being the case, however, without any way to test this all I can do is speculate. I'm somewhat let down that the cable between the conditioner and earpieces was so insignificant to my past wire upgrades between my source and conditioner as I was honestly looking to be blown away in some small measure in regards to one of the aspects listed previously.

Some pluses for the Beats line are their robustness and quality of parts which certainly lend to its aesthetics but the weight could be perceived as a issue for some I could see in regards to the prima donna 8-wire specifically




Currently en route to @Blueshound24


----------



## bvng3540

Hi @Barra Bothell wa, I would like to participate in the tour and agree to all the rules


----------



## Barra

bvng3540 said:


> Hi @Barra Bothell wa, I would like to participate in the tour and agree to all the rules


Added


----------



## Blueshound24

Tour kit arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Blueshound24

I have PM'd the next three recipients in the tour.


----------



## ctsooner22

I'm so excited.  Will keep everyone posted on getting them, etc... Pete


----------



## ctsooner22

Wow, got the box today.  Can't listen tonight, but the boxes and cables are beautiful. First rate to say the least.  I hope to get to some listening tomorrow.  Thanks all.


----------



## ctsooner22

Ok, done with the cables.  I'd like to ship them to the next person on the list tomorrow after my morning PT.  Let me go look and see who gets it. and I'll post here.  Hope I'm doing this correctly.  .


----------

